# Lilly, my Ill Lil has begun !!!!



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 7, 2011)

I went out to check on her and she was just laying there, breathes hard for about 5 min., gets up walks around for 5 or so, paws , then lays back on her side and starts the breathing hard and talking again. She does not want anything to do with me, she butts at me if I touch her. My little sweet girl is going to be a mama     I'll keep everyone posted !!!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## PattySh (Mar 7, 2011)

Best of luck I hope everything proceeds smoothly!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 7, 2011)

Wishing for a bouncy set of twins or triplets.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 7, 2011)

:/ Still waiting, she has a stinky attitude, keeps head butting me if I go to touch her (she's usually very loving ) and has some gooey stuff hanging out. I made her get up and take a walk before I closed it up and she acted like it was the worse thing in the world for her to have to do. It was just a short walk across the yard and back to her pen. As soon as we were back in her pen, she started her pawing and laying on her side, everything she does, she complains about it. Then once on her side back to swirls and belly talking. I've noticed now, it's like she will hold her breath for a minute? We shall see. I am hoping for at least one healthy bouncy girl, she's a first timer and her belly is so small but not, I think there is only one in there.    Pink,pink,pink.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like it will be soon. Here's hoping for a doeling, easily delivered!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 8, 2011)

Still waiting, I'm going with leaving her alone, now I go near her and she will butt at me. I'll leave the mean mama alone. The goo has gone from a little to hanging longer down her. So it should be soon.  I'm just going to step in if I see her having a problem, she's being so independent right now, kind of like her adult attitude. Hoping she won't be such a brat about things after she kids.


----------



## mistee (Mar 8, 2011)

SOUNDS LIKE ME WHEN I WAS IN LABOUR "DONT TOUCH ME",,,LOL... i STILL FEEL BAD  FOR MY DAD,, HE THOUGHT HE WAS BEING NICE BY RUBBING MY BACK AND I ABOUT BIT HIS ARM OFF,,,LOL..

PINK,,,PINK,, HOPING YOU GET PINK!!


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 8, 2011)

It should be soon, my goat had that stringy stuff for 12 hours before she kidded out.  Here is hoping for pink!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

here's hoping for triplet  DOELINGS!!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

You guys are scaring me with the twins and triplets    But thank you, it would be nice if they were all girls. We have nothing yet, I'm scared she's going to have it/them the day I take off 7 hours away, nobody will be here and it's a must I go, going to pick up my 6 dairy goats!!!   I hope she kids today/tonight.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

Signs we're getting closer, this started with June, bless her soul, then Ju-Ju, both right before they kidded and now Lilly is in it. That pool has been sitting out there for ever and no one touches it but before they are about to kid.  When I saw Lilly in it, I ran in to get the camera, kidding pool


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 9, 2011)

It does look like a nest and it's probably warm from the sun...good luck!


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 9, 2011)

How adorable!  Can't wait to see pics of some little one/ones!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, how exciting!  
  Can't wait to see your little ones!!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 9, 2011)

That is neat about the pool   Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics of your new babies!!  Very cool about the pool thing... I might just have to build a nesting box under the heat lamp for my girls and see is anyone lays claim to it....   thanks again for sharing about the kidding pool!


----------



## mistee (Mar 10, 2011)

a lot of women like to give birth in the pregnancy pool,, it is supposed to be more relaxing,,,lol


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)

.........you know that is the only time she's seemed relaxed, she lays on the ground and she's complaining, moaning,and moving around a lot.  I just checked on her and she was walking around in the pen, let her back out we shall see.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 10, 2011)

mistee said:
			
		

> a lot of women like to give birth in the pregnancy pool,, it is supposed to be more relaxing,,,lol


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)

I put in the towel, complain-eee butt is out with the rest of the gang, I have to leave town Saturday and this is my attempt at letting her think she's fooling me       :/


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 31, 2011)

O.k., at midnight found her wondering the yard,moaning and screaming, all pens are taken up by babies, she busted down the coop wall and door, none of the other goats like her, she's discharging,stretching,pawing,wining , I'm her "pen mate" ...........in my garage................if I leave she freaks out, as long as I'm in there she is fine, contractions are slow right now, I will be posting way delayed pics    Been one heck of night, along with her being uncomfortable and her moaning, my 2 year old and my 4 year old woke up several different times, and I swear it was as soon as I would get Lillly calm and laying down, I got screams of another kind  Long night, but will soon be all forgotten.      Pink,Pink,Pink,Pink!!!!!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL High maintenance! Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

* DOELINGS!!!!!*


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 31, 2011)

They were born at 1 p.m.,couldn't post because my net went wacko on me,  the first one, was a big GIRL and we had some problems getting her out, but she made it, she looks exactly like my buck and the second was an itty bitty BOY, he looks just like Lilly !!!! 

Doeling






Buckling






 , she was a nervous wreck, but then the bad pregger Lilly left and I was able to scratch her neck and she calmed right down, it was funny, because the only way I could get her to push was to scratch her neck. She did good for her first time. And oh my gosh!!!! Her water didn't break until the Doeling  came out, I did not know it would shoot out like that!!!!! 
  I had some scrubbing to do  Not just the floor, the walls, the freezer, extra fridge, DH's table saw.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> And oh my gosh!!!! Her water didn't break until the Doeling  came out, I did not know it would shoot out like that!!!!!


 We had one do that this year- it was a little shocking!  Congrats on two healthy babies!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a question about these folded ears, mom has one folded, one flipped up, my doeling has both folded, and it's stuck/attached that way? Is this a bad or good thing? Can't correct it can I ?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 31, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Shannoniganshens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was shocking!!! I asked DH is this normal!!!, Whats going on!!! He don't know anything about goats, every time it shot out, Lilly acted shocked. It was the craziest thing.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time?!  You mean the fluid or the kids?  We had a kid sorta shoot out like that.   She was small and right on the heels of a bigger twin so she met with virtually no resistance.  But yeah, the fluid does that too!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 31, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Shannoniganshens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fluid,Lilly would call out/moan, and it would just shoot across and hit a wall, or gush , happened 3 or 4 times, she'd moan and splooosh!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 31, 2011)

................


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 31, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 31, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats on beautiful twins! 

Tracy


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 1, 2011)

The stuck ears won't "hurt" anything, but when we have one born like that we usually "unstick" them (er...DH does it....when I leave the room...he says it's a quick tug and over.) and then fold them the opposite way and wrap in vet wrap for 24 hrs.  Once you remove the vet wrap, they're usually able to hang right.

We sell a lot of kids for 4-H-ers, or I'd probably leave them alone.

If it bothers you aesthetically....'fix' them.  If you can live w/ them being folded...don't.

Isn't that easy???

ETA:  And CONGRATS on the twins.  That was one heck of a long wait, wasn't it?  lol.
I had one shoot water all over *me* a couple weeks ago when I squatted down to catch / dry a baby behind her.  It soaked through my carharts...Ick.


----------

